# Mill Creek Canyon Gate



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

When do they close the gate in Mill Creek Canyon? Is it Nov 1st or is it Dec 1st?

Mark


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

Nov 1st.....it is a LONG hike now......


----------



## sunshine12 (Apr 16, 2009)

nov 1 or when there starts to get alot of snow i know it closed before nov 1 this year


----------

